# at last dutch babys



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

waited a long time but there now here not looking forward to culling the litter


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Congrats, dear! Aw, they're so tiny and cute :3 they'll get way cuter though. How many are you planning on keeping (ie not culling)?


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Viry said:


> Congrats, dear! Aw, they're so tiny and cute :3 they'll get way cuter though. How many are you planning on keeping (ie not culling)?


i and another 7 dutch female preg so out of the 8 girl i hope to keep 10 back i only cull cos that a lot of baby for 1 mum


----------



## Viry (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I know. I was just curious


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

congratulations,fingers crossed for some well marked ones.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, how many are up there? Tried counting, came up with 14, but It looks like there is more under there.


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Frizzle said:


> Wow, how many are up there? Tried counting, came up with 14, but It looks like there is more under there.


there 20 baby


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow. One mom!?


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Frizzle said:


> Wow. One mom!?


yes 1 mum


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

How big did she get! I'd like to see a picture of that,


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations Old Tyme, hope there's a winner in there for you!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Congratulations Old Tyme, hope there's a winner in there for you!


i be happy if i get 1 that i think ok to show i think it take me 5years of breeding to get a winner


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Frizzle said:


> How big did she get! I'd like to see a picture of that,


i didnt get a pic if i would she was had a big litter i would of got a pic

she was about this big


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> i be happy if i get 1 that i think ok to show i think it take me 5years of breeding to get a winner


Nah, you'll get one sooner than that  Winning Dutch can be produced from poor or average parents. I was lucky enough to breed three winners within six months, then another winner a couple of months after that! I haven't had one for a while though, I'm starting to feel like I've lost the touch! That's what's so frustrating about Dutch, but I love 'em :lol: It's fantastic to see more people taking them up, they were extremely rare on the show bench a year ago!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahY said:


> > i be happy if i get 1 that i think ok to show i think it take me 5years of breeding to get a winner
> 
> 
> Nah, you'll get one sooner than that  Winning Dutch can be produced from poor or average parents. I was lucky enough to breed three winners within six months, then another winner a couple of months after that! I haven't had one for a while though, I'm starting to feel like I've lost the touch! That's what's so frustrating about Dutch, but I love 'em :lol: It's fantastic to see more people taking them up, they were extremely rare on the show bench a year ago!


you have to tell me which 1s worth showing of worth breeding lol


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No problem


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

SarahY said:


> No problem


thank you


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

the 3 i keeping


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

culling 









going on to grow on to see if marking come


----------

